# Youtube thread for electro-acoustic and other radical classical music pieces



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay with the budding interest I see about electro-acoustic/electronic and fairly radical forms of classical music, I feel that it is time for us folks to share wonderful pieces in these genre.

So I will start off with this:






Babbitt's piece is a classic of this genre.

So why did I start a thread? I think that it's time for us to learn more about these pieces which are ignored or maligned by the general public. 

So let's celebrate some rather fascinating works here.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a piece I tried to share with the classical music society awhile back but never finished because a Carter fan interrupted me saying that it was boring .






Soon I will present this on TinyChat at some point. It is lovely and very mesmerizing to watch and listen.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

This guy did some interesting stuff. He used a system of graphic notation that he devised (I've been meaning to start a graphic music thread, maybe I'll finally get around to it now)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a lovely piece by George Crumb-- Black Angels.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

From the Wandelweiser group that tortkis introduced me to:






A buzzing and meditative minimalist work. Combines sinewaves with other acousmatic sounds.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I tend to gravitate towards the acousmatic/concrete style pieces, and Bernard Parmegiani is excellent at that. Here's an outstanding piece written in 2002:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another lovely classic of the genre:






I am glad for this thread to explore new pieces.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another landmark electroacoustic composition which must be studied by all:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Sachiko M, Toshimaru Nakamura, and Otomo Yoshihide:

Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening, and Good Night. Japanese minimalist noise music. It actually does follow a rough narrative contour of waking, busy midday activity, and darkness and low pitches.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

One of the great Klangfarben/serial/aleatoric works, perfected to the limit by Stockhausen:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Luc Ferrari was a giant in the acouasmatic/concrete genre. A beautiful synthesis of the natural, mechanical, and electronic.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Iancu Dumitrescu- Mnemosyne (1995) for prepared piano, bass saxophone, octabass flute, two percussion instruments, resonance tomtom and magnetic tape. A great energetic ensemble work.

Sebastian Murdock- Studie 1 (2012) for electronics. All acousmatic sounds. Excellently done.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Cosmic Pulses is Stockhausen's last work (2007), and it's not super famous, but I love it! Just a wild, riveting work.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another classic track that must be studied:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the early electroacoustic stuff Albert!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Thanks for the early electroacoustic stuff Albert!


In fact, I am glad that once people explore the early work then it makes sense to progress to the newer ones as technology shifts accordingly. This thread is a primer for that.

And music schools don't really teach the stuff sadly enough.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is the landmark electronic work by the master Boulez whom I really appreciate as a composer:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another early work which deserve further listening, very experimental.






and

another version


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And here is another classic from the genre to relish for learning:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Let's not forget Varese' *Poeme Electronique,* and the interpolated *Deserts.*


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A rare but delightful treat in this genre:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Mauricio Kagel, one of the craziest of the Darmstadt School. From the youtube video description:

The first two parts of "Acustica" are live performances by five musicians (recorded at Studio Rhenus, Godorf bei Köln, on January 28-31, 1971)
and the second two parts are electroacoustic compositions produced in 1969. The live performances use a crazy collection of homemade instruments, some purely acoustic and others incorporating loud-speakers, tone generators, or cassette recorders.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Love Kagel's Acoustica, have it on an old DG release, thanks for reminding me!

/ptr


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

One of the best electroacoustic pieces, ever.






And here is a composer recommended by some guy in his electroacoustic thread. Rosy Parlane. Real nice.






From the description:

"Rosy Parlane lives in New Zealand; he began playing music with the avant-garde rock trio Thela. Thela released two cds, 'Eponymous' and 'Argentina' on the label Ecstatic Peace! He subsequently began working with abstract electronic based music, both as a solo artist and as Parmentier with fellow Thela collaborator, Dion Workman. His full and intricate soundscapes are comprised of of sample-loops, pianos, guitars, and field recordings manipulated via digital means. Parlane has released two solo albums on Sigma Editions, and a collaboration with Christian Fennesz on the Australian label, Synaesthesia ['Live', SYN001].

'Iris' is the result of a concentrated period of activity and artistic development that will introduce Rosy Parlane to an audience hungry for innovative music. He both challenges and invigorates the current bias towards immersive sound, without ever losing sight of the human touch"

Personally, I agree with the combination of human expressivity with an immersive, deep soundscape.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A hallmark recording by far:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

John Cage's Fontana Mix






David Tudor's Phonemes






Aube and Zbigniew Karkowski's Mutation






Federico Schumacher's El Espejo de Alicia


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

An outstanding drone work is La Monte Young's Dream House.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Great choices above, thanks to SeptimalTritone and AlbertFallickwang.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Please check out this master of the electro-acoustic/acousmatic genre (*Denis Smalley*, not all available on YouTube; _Empreintes Digitales_ is his main CD publisher):
*https://www.google.fr/search?q=YouT...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=K__0VJ7pLYHsUuSYhIgC*


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another landmark piece which must be heard by all:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite noisy and spectacular sounding electronic pieces I've heard: Raison d'Etre - Metamorphyses Phase IV
I do suggest listening with headphones. 

http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Metamorphyses+IV/4PlUfU?src=5


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Here's one of my favorite noisy and spectacular sounding electronic pieces I've heard: Raison d'Etre - Metamorphyses Phase IV
> I do suggest listening with headphones.
> 
> http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Metamorphyses+IV/4PlUfU?src=5


I love Peter Andersson's Dark Industrial Ambient!

/ptr


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> And here is another classic from the genre to relish for learning:


Mario Davidovsky's accomplishment was that he was performance-oriented, and created the *best* ways for performers (pianists, percussionists, etc.) to synchronize with the tape; he did this in a musical way, in notation, that the musicians could work easily with.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Not even the holidays can escape the genius of electroacoustic musicians:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another landmark classic which is key to our understanding:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Denis Dufour- Bazar punaise, La terra est ronde, and Rivage de la soif for acousmonium.

Regarding the acousmonium:

The Acousmonium is the sound diffusion system designed in 1974 by Francois Bayle and used originally by the Groupe de Recherches Musicales at the Maison de Radio France. It consists of 80 loudspeakers of differing size and shape, and was designed for tape playback. As Bayle wrote in a CD sleeve note in 1993, it was
" Another utopia, devoted to pure "listening" … as a penetrable "projection area", arranged with a view to immersion in sound, to spatialised polyphony, which is articulated and directed. "

The Acousmonium is still in use today - it was used for a series of concerts of electroacoustic music held at the Institute of Contemporary Arts, London in May, 2006.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another landmark piece which is crucial to our understanding of Nono's works.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

In multiple parts for more Nono:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another landmark composition done by Nono:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Albert, thanks for the above Nono work: it's great!

You'd probably enjoy La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura for violin and tape, if you haven't heard it already.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The only Feldman work that falls in this category... early stuff too.

Sorry for the bootleg quality.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another Nono piece which exemplifies this genre rather well.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Three classic works!

*Luciano Berio*: Visage (1961) .. With Cathy Berberian!






*Einstürzende Neubauten* - Kollaps (1981)






*Merzbow* - Metal Acoustic Music (1981)






/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

An obscure example but one which is a good example here:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

So what is the difference between musique concrete and electroacoustic music? We should answer this for the beginners here.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

*Bengt Hambraeus*, Swedish-Canadian EAM pioneer, organist extraordinare and teacher!

Interferenzen (1961 - 62)





Tides (1974)





"Extempore" (1975)





/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Steve Reich's piece which fits here well:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Early French experiment for electroacoustics:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

In dedication to two departed TC members... some guy and appregio.

Here is a piece for you:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

ptr said:


> *Bengt Hambraeus*, Swedish-Canadian EAM pioneer, organist extraordinare and teacher!


This is great! What a unique resonant electronically modified organ. Just wondering... because it says in your signature that you are an organ player: have you met this composer before?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

An aggresive noise work from Merzbow:






I've been slowly warming up to the noise genre. The assault of sound envelops you and takes you to a new state of being. I'm serious: it is well worth the effort.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a landmark piece by Stockhausen here:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> This is great! What a unique resonant electronically modified organ. Just wondering... because it says in your signature that you are an organ player: have you met this composer before?


Quite an amateur organist, but lover of them instruments! I met Hambraeus a few times in the 1980-90's, a lovely man that had no problem sharing memories and insights!

/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another wonderfully crazy piece by Stockhausen done now with updated tech equipment.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Walter Marchetti.






I think this is for piano and tape. A minimalistic work with lots of rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> David Tudor's Phonemes


I love the sounds of this piece. Some time ago I listened to all the volumes of The Art of David Tudor Vol. 1-7 (New World Records), including Phonemes. In Tudor's works I feel something organic, reflecting nature process, I guess. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another very key work from Stockhausen during his very radical period:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another part to that Stockhausen piece above:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

A marathon wild sound world for voices and large chamber ensemble.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another seminal piece for Stockhausen... I haven't heard this one yet but will catch up on it next month.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Elizabeth Veldon - map 1, map 2 (the map erases itself as you walk), map 3




 (3:59)




 (2:22)




 (1:42)

I like to listen to her 'four songs by john dowland' when I am very tired. Very soothing.
elizabeth veldon: four songs by john dowland part 1: flow my tears, fall (for jude)
(you can listen to stram of the whole album, but it's just £0.50 for download.)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is one of Stockhausen's quite epic works... in two parts and must be examined further.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another key electronic piece composed by Stockhausen:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A final landmark work by Stockhausen I want to feature here for our basic primer for those who are interested:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

^ Yes, Cosmic Pulses is very much a wild ride. One of the first pieces that really warmed me up to electroacoustic classical.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

No person can leave this thread without having heard this Tenney key work which is quite wonderful.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I love Carl Stone's Shing Kee. The material is a Schubert lied sung by Akiko Yano. The moment the loop finally breaks is really moving. Mom's Bar-B-Q is an amazing album.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is one of the most substantial pieces that Varese composed for us:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's something by *Alejandro Viñao*: _GREED_, for 12 voices and electronics


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a final primer piece for those learning more about electroacoustic music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another landmark piece by Reich with recording involved:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anna Clyne is an incredible visual artist who combines art art with her musical compositions.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another Anna Clyne work which transfixed me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> Here is one of the most substantial pieces that Varese composed for us:


Well, first of all, this is not Varese's Poeme electronique. It is an arrangement by Paul Lehrman for his electronic music ensemble. While it follows the Varese piece, it is quite different from that, here on soundcloud as the youtube sonics for this 1958 piece are not as good:


__
https://soundcloud.com/r-h-u-a-n%2Fedgard-var-se-and-le-corbusier

Be fair, the piece we know from recordings is also not quite the piece that Varese made, which was diffused over 400 speakers or so. But I guess a 2-channel mix of a multi-channel tape piece is going to be more faithful sonically than an arrangement for ensemble. The two versions do indeed sound very different.

A warning about soundcloud, though, the piece ends and goes straight into something else, something quite other and quite immediately as well. That seems to be a thing for sites now; set up a playlist and just go from one to the other without pause. You have to disable that function explicitly. (I don't even know if soundcloud's can be disabled. I assume so, but I didn't look hard enough to find out.)

Second of all, Varese only wrote a handful of pieces, all of them pretty substantial, I would say!!


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's a piece of Musique conrète by Pierre Henry which it's now most commonly known as "The Futurama theme"


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another classic for the genre.


----------

